# The Awesome Mr Gibbs goes showing.



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so so proud of you two!!! Awesome!! We had one of those wet wet wet shows this weekend and I was glad to just be watching for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Your smile in the pic of you and Gibbs with the ribbons says it all! Congrats. Showing on a "lake" is no easy feat.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:happydance: Woot!! Good job you two .

The awesome Mr Gibbs looks rather smexy in his sheet...but very unimpressed with the ribbons LOL.


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

Golden Horse, you are my hero! :clap:

Honestly, after all you've been through, you've still got the hutzpah to get out there, get up on The Awesome Mr. Gibbs and do your thing. I don't know if I'll ever get to where you are now, but when I start to doubt ever getting back up on a horse (which is a daily occurence), I'll have to come back to this post to see that smile on your face. You are my idol! And, lady, do you have some serious balls! (or is it the Coronita?) :rofl:


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

> 6th in every class, and 2 of the classes had more than 6 people in them!


Best quote ever!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well Done! you've come so far; from a hospital bed to ribbons, in just months! amazing.

was this dressage or western dressage?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This is Western Dressage, I really can't even think about an English saddle without hyperventilating at the moment, so Western it is, and I am enjoying every moment of it.....when I am not shaking in my boots at the thought of getting up there.

Spanish Rider, really and truly, if Gibbs had not of come into my life the day before the accident, I don't know if I would have ever got back on board. The test ride I had on him literally 24 hours before, had me trusting him, which is the only reason I bought him. Because he was here, and I knew that he was a steady boy, I was lucky, I took every slow step back holding onto his tail. He has waited patiently while I have melt downs through fear of getting on, he has carried me carefully, and even when he is being a pig, it is nothing worrying.

Riding is a partnership, and if you are blessed with a good partner it makes it so much easier.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I was waiting to hear about your show and here it is!

Wonderful read, rain and all.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Good job! That is quite the smile in the pictures with the ribbons!!

And if you don't mind, I may use you as my inspiration to getting back on for real riding! I will finally be able to get back in the saddle some time in Mid July/Early August, and the thought has me wanting to puke! You have seriously come SO far!! Good work!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Tazzie said:


> And if you don't mind, I may use you as my inspiration to getting back on for real riding! I will finally be able to get back in the saddle some time in Mid July/Early August, and the thought has me wanting to puke! You have seriously come SO far!! Good work!



Please do, this why I keep sharing, I know I am not the only one who has either fallen and lost confidence, or just plain got older and scared, I want people to know that there is a way back, if you want it, it is not always a smooth road, and you take steps forward and back, but you can do it.

Go at your own pace, LOL, Sunday morning I WAS NOT going to ride, to wet, "what happens if" but Cassie talked me down, and we agreed I would mount and walk around the warm up lake..I mean ring, if I was not happy then I could hop off again and at least I had tried. I walked, jogged, and thought "Ok, I'll go in the ring, but if I am not happy I will excuse myself" By giving myself the option of just doing a little more, but then saying I could quit if needed, I got through my two tests, but was happy to say no to the lope test, just didn't want to do it. 

Pushing yourself a little more each time is good, but there is no race or rush to get it all back :wink: Good luck on your journey, and remember celebrate every victory, even if it is just being able to stand on a mounting block next to a horse without breaking down and crying in fear and frustration!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I've gotten back on her, but haven't done anything more than a walk. I flew off when I'd asked for a canter right as a lawn mower started, and she flew sideways and bolted. So I've at least conquered getting on, but then we found out we were expecting... so haven't been able to get real riding time (will be a year post accident in exactly one month). We have a plan with how to go about it. She was sent off for a bit fine tuning with a friend, and when I go to get on we're going to start like how we broke her. Only this time it will to build my confidence, not hers. I hope in a few months or so I can post my own thread like this!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Woohoo! You go girl!










You really are a huge inspiration to those of us who are nervous around horses. Ever since my fall I've become very cautious and just plain scared. 

It's hard to explain it to my barn buddies so it is nice to be able to connect with someone.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

woooohoooo you guys did great!  Glad you did the last test and kicked some patooshka!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

There was an official photographer at the show

Western Dressage - Jessica McKinnon Photography

I think I may order one of the prints:wink:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats! Well done!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats! The pro photographer got some amazing shots. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It's funny, the shots I posted are from my trainer, not great quality, but she got some nice studies. Someone else got some wonderful sharp quality shots, but taken at the worst moments:-( These are nice quality and nice shots.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

love this one:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I kind of like that one as well Tiny, I just wish he was stood square and that my face looked like I was enjoying it, OH and I seem to be hauling on his mouth...see I liked it at first but the more I nit picked it the worse it got, I really like the overall look though.

This one I love the square halt, like teh fact we both look relaxed, hate that I look so **** fat


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Those are my two favorites. I think I like the one tiny posted best, but I think the bond between you and Gibbs shows through more in the second... I vote that you get them both.

(AND YOU DO NOT LOOK FAT. You look fantastic. )


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

We are always our own harshest critics, GH. You and Mr Gibbs look amazing together. You are an inspiration to all us nervous-nellies out here. :hug:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> I kind of like that one as well Tiny, I just wish he was stood square and that my face looked like I was enjoying it, OH and I seem to be hauling on his mouth...see I liked it at first but the more I nit picked it the worse it got, I really like the overall look though.
> 
> This one I love the square halt, like teh fact we both look relaxed, hate that I look so **** fat


I love this picture! You and Gibbs look so happy and comfortable and relaxed. Also, you are not fat. You and Gibbs look amazing together.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I ordered one of each of them, will post the final versions when I am back home.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome pictures! He is such a handsome boy! And I agree with the others. You are not fat!! You look great! It is SO obvious the relationship you have with him too. Love it!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Way to go, you guys look great.
Congrats!
That margarita looks yummy!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You are too kind people, but my mirror does not lie, and I am fat, I own it, I'm fighting it constantly, I WILL win...at the moment though I am gaining and losing the same 10 pounds over and over again.

The pics, courtesy of Jessica McKinnon Photography - Home


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Denny, you need not worry. I know you are always concerned about being too big to ride but rest assured, you and Gibbs are a perfect fit. :hug:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Denny, you need not worry. I know you are always concerned about being too big to ride but rest assured, you and Gibbs are a perfect fit. :hug:



:hug:Hugs you back and thanks


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Denny, you need not worry. I know you are always concerned about being too big to ride but rest assured, you and Gibbs are a perfect fit. :hug:


Agreed Mr Gibbs is a handsome solid boy & you two look good together:wink:


----------



## Boomersawildcard (Jan 21, 2014)

Great job  Love your smile!


----------



## OTTBMomma (May 15, 2014)

Super cool. Keep it up!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't know HOW I missed this thread, but CONGRATULATIONS!!! You both look great!!!
Next time, though, save a little beer for Mr. Gibbs. =b
Tyke used to drink it right out of the can.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

shocked at seeing yourself as fat? Ttell me about it!!! I recently had some videos made of me with the "gang" at the Farm, and all I could see was , who is that fat women where I am supposed to be?


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

You are an inspiration!!!! Congratulations!


----------

